
Ask HN: Gmail – getting emails intended for others - dirtydroog
It appears my name and middle initial are extremely common. To date, in my gmail account I&#x27;ve received highly personal emails intended for other people. They&#x27;re not spam or phishing emails either. These include:<p>- police reports<p>- job offers<p>- draft divorce settlements<p>- bills<p>- sea cadet schedules<p>It&#x27;s probably due to gmail ignoring delimiters in email addresses, but are these emails being sent to all variations of the email address? When it&#x27;s something like a job offer I do notify the sender that they&#x27;ve got the wrong email address, but this is all a bit concerning.
======
11874442
I have this same problem. I have firstname.middlename@gmail.com and I
regularly get emails that are sent to firstnamemiddlename@gmail.com.

They are real emails too, banking with sensitive info pdfs, signup emails,
etc.

Not sure what's going on, since there's no way that the person would have
access to firstnamemiddlename@gmail.com since it's the same as mine, just
without a period.

